# My friend John.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

John owns a small scale beef operation and they raise and sell horses on their farm. John is an avid hunter and fisherman also probably explains the small scale farm operations. He has been hearing coyotes in the area for a couple years. I keep telling him to give me a call some day and we will get together and call some in to reduce the population. 
Last fall he shot a buck with his bow decided to wait the extra amount of time before tracking it. About a half hour went by when he went after the deer. He came up to the deer hearing something crashing thru the woods. Found the deer had been eaten on in that short of time. The next day he went out and bought a E caller. He had won a single shot 223 at a pheasant's forever raffle In the spring so he got it set up with a scope and started shooting it. Finally a day in February he went back to a tree stand he has near his pond and set up. He told me he wasn't in the stand 20 minutes when a coyote came running across the pond for the caller he had set up a bit away from his tree stand. He whistled to stop the coyote when it was around 40 yards away, it only slowed it a bit. John fired and the coyote dropped like a rock off a trailer and kicked a few times and laid still. He scanned the area for any others and saw none so climbed to collect the coyote with the idea of moving to a different area to try. As he started out on the ice that coyote got up and ran. John said he was sure he missed it the next two shots. 
He called a neighbor up the road who chases them with hounds to see if he wanted to try to get it. He got to Johns and released his hounds when they got to the blood puddle on the ice.. John said the hounds ran that coyote over 5 miles in the surrounding area before loosing it.
A week later John was back out but this time he had his bolt action Savage in 22 250. He said he was just thinking about packing up and leaving when he sees a coyote coming across a hay field, Going to the call. At 75 yards he fired and the coyote went down and did the spin thing with its legs before finally dying. John goes up to it and it is a big male and the hide was in bad shape as was the old wound on the top of its head. John figured it was the same coyote and he grazed its head so it was out for a little that first time.
He is now a hooked coyote hunter, did much better than I did collecting one his second time out.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Great back story. Coyotes are a tough critter. Im supprised that it came in a second time, must have erased its memory card the first time around.

My very first coyote was a similar deal. He came in, stopped broad side at 150yds, i squeezed the trigger on my 22-250. The coyote dropped straight down in the snow, no kicking or anything. I thought that was pretty cool, so i kept calling and after 10 min I stopped, gathered my calls took a final look around, nothing. So I get my snow shoes on, get up and about that same time, you wouldn't have guessed, that darn coyote gets up on all fours and was off like a flash. Didnt get a second shot at him. I walked up to where had dumped him and sure enough there was a pile of hair, urine and a good amount of blood, the tracks even had a decent amout of blood, so i decided to track it out. I gave up after about a mile, the blood trail had ended and i was just trailing a fresh set of tracks. Not to this day i know where i'd hit that dog.

Lessons are learned best the hard way some times. I've never had it happen again! I will tell you that after a while and lots of coyotes later you start loosing that fever, and you make ever shot count.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got my first one deer hunting. It had been raining and I was in a raised blind on the beach. The place to watch was right out the front window. I happened to look our the right window to see a coyote standing in the weeds shaking the water off about 85 yards out. I had a Rugger 77 243 My dad had just given to me that spring when he was diving out his hunting and fishing stuff.
I shot that female right behind the left ear as she stood broadside. Poppd her eye balls out and she dropped like a rock. That was 2003.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Every time I have ever left the search for a deer overnight to continue in the morning the coyotes find it first. Most of the time gut piles are fed on overnight. That is how I started as well. Good story.


----------

